# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Не знаю, куда поехать в отпуск.

## June

Я один, и поэтому почти в любом месте мне будет скучно. Ничего в голову не приходит. Куда бы вы поехали, если бы была возможность съездить в любую страну?

----------


## mertvec

> Я один, и поэтому почти в любом месте мне будет скучно. ...


 ... и поэтому я хочу покончить жизнь самоубийством. Хныыыыыы, мне так плохооооо. =(

ЗЫ: Мальта. Только Мальта. =)
ЗЫ number 22-4+2/10=? : Модераторы - отмодерируйте. =)

----------


## June

А чего хорошего я найду на Мальте?

----------


## Гражданин

Три варианта например. Египет( памятники истории,прекрасное Красное море, халявный гашиш, я был там). Потом Амстердам(классный город, марихуанна,общение с интересными людьми,секс, марихуанна). Талианд(восточная экзотика,секс туризм опять таки, море). Вот так например)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я бы не назвал это проблемой.....

еще в Таиланде есть офигительное бухло- квай. По вкусу мне оливки напомнило.
Все верно- езжай туда, где будет ощущение отдыха. Амстердам- ОНО! 
Вообще, мне больше Скандинавия нравится, и все, что географически прилегает к ней.

----------


## June

В Египте был 2 раза. Там только море и дайвинг, но сейчас меня не тянет на дайвинг из-за проблем со здоровьем. А на берегу там делать нечего. В Тайланде тоже был 2 раза, последний раз не понравилось, тоскливо. В Амстердаме пока не был, но на марихуану меня не тянет, наверное потому, что не курю.

Хочется чего-нибудь сумасшедшего.

----------


## Гражданин

да ты смотрю пресыщен отдыхом) тебе надо че-нить экстримальное, чтобвстряхнуло тебя и избавило от унылого настроя)

----------


## June

Севенрая Корея конечно место интересное, но одному туда ехать скучно.

----------


## Гражданин

Да ладно,хорош быть УГ уже. Если нет среди друзей или знакомых,которые смогли бы поехать, девшуки, напиши на каком-нибудь форуме(только не на этом, тут мало того что мало у кого деньги найдутся, так и настрой не тот). Напишим мол поехали со мной, можешь частично или полностью какую-нибудь девушку проспонсировать, раз тебе так скучно.
Я вообще не вижу проблемы. Я тоже заграницу ездил один, ничего, там познакомился с семейной парой хорошей, да вообще много с кем своместно ходили на пляж, экскурссии и т.д. От тебя все зависит.

----------


## June

Я искал на сайтах знакомств и в соответствующих форумах. Никого не нашел. Да и не особо хочу сейчас ехать с кемто, плохой из меня сейчас попутчик. Хочу съездить один, но так, чтобы крышу сорвало.

----------


## Игорёк

просади бизнес в Лас-Вегасе.. )  должно сорвать )

----------


## Гражданин

Проблемы у понимаешь ли, не с кем поехать отдыхать за границу. Не смеши мои подковы короче. Не ..би себе и другим мозги и не бери вообще отпуск)

----------


## Тьма

> .
> Хочется чего-нибудь сумасшедшего.


 Мое мнение таково: страна, в которую тебе просто необходимо поехать называется "частная психушка", как раз сумасшедший отпуск проведешь, заодно и от депрессии избавишься, а так нет никакой радости ехать куда-то одному будучи нелюдимым букой.

----------


## June

Я думал об этом. Тут многие отзывались о психушках как о месте, в которое лучше не попадать. Есть довольно хорошие платные, но и там в лучшем случае будут подбирать антидепрессанты. Я их и так почти все уже перепробовал и знаю их влияние на свой организм. Ничего хорошего они мне не дают.

----------


## Тьма

В государственные действительно лучше не попадать, однако речь не о них.
Вот, зацени варианты:
http://www.poststress.ru/photogallery/
http://www.valentiamed.ru/photo/index.php?SECTION_ID=1
http://www.preobrazhenie.ru/
Вообще шикарный вариант: http://www.medicaltamerlantour.kz/Cl...e/Chateau.html

Ну чем не курорт? Да и куда еще тебе податься, ибо только там твоя унылая депрессивная физя будет выглядеть адекватно ситуации, а лечить будут не только таблетками.

----------


## June

Ты знаешь кого-нибудь, кто лечился в этих клиниках? Реально помогают или разводят на деньги?

Я пол года назад хотел лечь в психушку, но не стал ложиться. А сейчас такого желания нет. Тогда, пол года назад, я походил по психологам и психиатрам, перепробовал кучу таблеток разных. От транков немного легче стало - стал спать по 12 часов в день и на работе почти засыпал от них. Зато почти ни о чем не думал. Все антидепрессанты, которые пил, вызывали только побочные эффекты. Сейчас перестал все это пить и больше не хочу. Чувствую, что и в психушке сейчас мне не помогут. Зря потрачу время и деньги. 

Есть люди, которым прописывают Симбалту - и у них жизнь меняется. А некоторые по многу раз в психушках лежат и все равно либо убивают себя, либо превращаются в растения. Я чувствую, что я из второй породы.

Хочется чегото другого. Прогулок под луной, секса с красивыми девушками, каких-нибудь экстримальных развлечений. Думал слетать на Ямайку, но посмотрел на тамошних нигритянок на сайте знакомств, все какие-то страшные. Блин, нужна хорошая идея, а ничего в голову не приходит.

----------


## Тьма

> Ты знаешь кого-нибудь, кто лечился в этих клиниках? Реально помогают или разводят на деньги?


 Знаю, знакомый лежал в клинике по первой ссылке, до этого был мешком УГ, а после стал бодр и свеж, как огурчик, правда особо эту тему мы с ним не обсуждали, сам понимаешь, деликатная она, да и мне лично не особо интересная..не факт конечно, что и тебе пребывание там пойдет на пользу - у него была обычная депра, а вот что у тебя за проблемы мне не ведомо, но может и стоит попробовать.




> Хочется чегото другого. Прогулок под луной, секса с красивыми девушками, каких-нибудь экстримальных развлечений. Думал слетать на Ямайку, но посмотрел на тамошних нигритянок на сайте знакомств, все какие-то страшные. Блин, нужна хорошая идея, а ничего в голову не приходит.


 Девушку ищешь платную? Тогда секс-туры это то, что доктор прописал. А какого рода экстрима тебе бы хотелось?

----------


## June

> А какого рода экстрима тебе бы хотелось?


 Сложный вопрос. Раньше я мечтал о дайвинге. Особенно хорошо о нем мечтается дома. Потом начал нырять, получил сертификат. Сначала нравилось, но потом начало укачивать, голова стала сильно кружиться во время и после, сплошная тошнота короче. Так что последнее время положительных эмоций от дайвинга никаких. На квадрацикле интересно погонять. Но то, что обычно предлагается на экскурсиях - это непродолжительные поездки по короткому заезженному маршруту, вобщем тоже ничего интересного. Горные лыжи со сноубордом тоже не вывели меня из депрессии. Я не знаю, что еще можно попробовать из доступных развлечений. Вот и задал вопрос. Думал, кто-нибудь расскажет о чем-нибудь интересном, и мне тоже захочется это попробовать.

----------


## Игорёк

> Сложный вопрос. Раньше я мечтал о дайвинге. Особенно хорошо о нем мечтается дома. Потом начал нырять, получил сертификат. Сначала нравилось, но потом начало укачивать, голова стала сильно кружиться во время и после, сплошная тошнота короче. Так что последнее время положительных эмоций от дайвинга никаких. На квадрацикле интересно погонять. Но то, что обычно предлагается на экскурсиях - это непродолжительные поездки по короткому заезженному маршруту, вобщем тоже ничего интересного. Горные лыжи со сноубордом тоже не вывели меня из депрессии. Я не знаю, что еще можно попробовать из доступных развлечений. Вот и задал вопрос. Думал, кто-нибудь расскажет о чем-нибудь интересном, и мне тоже захочется это попробовать.


 а не много ли ты хочешь от жизни ?) Можно хать приблизительно узнать какого рода у тебя проблема ?  Я имею ввиду причина появления тут..

----------


## June

> а не много ли ты хочешь от жизни ?) Можно хать приблизительно узнать какого рода у тебя проблема ?  Я имею ввиду причина появления тут..


 Когда я тут появился, я писал о неразделенной любви, потому что это было самым сильным чувством тогда. Не мог об этом молчать, вот и стал писать в форум, ходить по всяким докторам, начинающимся на "пси***". А сейчас просто не хочется жить, потому что каждый день очень хреново. И от проблем со здоровьем, и от безысходности. Но сейчас я понял, что уже нет какой-то определенной проблемы, которую можно решить - и станет хорошо. И мне сейчас нечего будет сказать психологу или психиатру, если тот спросит, что меня беспокоит. Мне нечего будет у него попросить. Мне просто уверенно не хочется жить, и выглядит это так же естественно, как выглядело желание жить в детстве.

Сейчас пытаюсь найти на форуме что-нибудь интересное для себя. Может кто придумает интересный и подходящий для меня способ уйти или просто опишет интересный способ времяпрепровождения в депрессии.

----------


## Игорёк

ну ты даешь.. даже и сказать нечего. Хотя с одной стороны спасибо тебе. Меня тут многие считают нытиком. Так вот такие люди как ты дают определенную надежду и в некотором роде улучшают состояние, помогают понять что всё могло быть куда хуже )

----------


## mertvec

> ну ты даешь.. даже и сказать нечего. Хотя с одной стороны спасибо тебе. Меня тут многие считают нытиком ...


 ...или занудой. XD

Сори, не удержался.

*June*, езжай в Африку. Думаю там есть на что посмотреть и там довольно экстримально. Или тупо наугад ткни пальцем в глобус и ехай туда. Сними номер в отеле, забей его падшими женщинами и средней крепости выпивкой. Когда надоест - иди гулять и делай фотки, потом будешь всем показывать их, а у тебя будут спрашивать как там оно всё, в этой Эфиопии.

А про мальту в своём посте я написал только поотому что сам бы туда съездил. И не спрашивай почему, ибо я не знаю.

----------


## Игорёк

> ...или занудой. XD
> 
> Сори, не удержался..


 Тут нет принципиальной разницы.)

----------


## В ожидании чуда

На мой взгляд, лучше купить дом, точнее дачу, пусть не большую,так будет лучше, в какой-нибудь деревушке, средненькой, сделать ремонт небольшой, съездить, отдохнуть. Хотя, лето-то уже и прошло. Но весной можно цветов посадить, беседку, бассейн, и т.п. В общем, описала свою мечту. Просто советую, мне помогает единение с природой. И хорошо бы, если лес рядом) Лучшее лекарство, чтобы успокоить душу. Бешеных эмоций не получите, зато чувство умиротворения гарантировано.

----------


## June

Есть дом в деревне. Сейчас там родители живут, я навещаю их иногда на выходных. В лес по грибы действительно хорошо сходить, жаль в этом году их почти не было из-за засухи, всего один раз набрал. Еще здорово на болото за клюквой, но она созреет только в сентябре. 
Правда больше 2х дней там было бы слишком тоскливо жить. По крайней мере для меня.

----------


## Гражданин

> Есть дом в деревне. Сейчас там родители живут, я навещаю их иногда на выходных. В лес по грибы действительно хорошо сходить, жаль в этом году их почти не было из-за засухи, всего один раз набрал. Еще здорово на болото за клюквой, но она созреет только в сентябре. 
> Правда больше 2х дней там было бы слишком тоскливо жить. По крайней мере для меня.


 Засухи? В этом году вроде норм еще осадки были,в Поволжье по крайней мере достаточно и грибы говорят отличные уродились)

----------


## June

Нашу деревню все тучи стороной обходили, даже когда рядом шли дожди. Так что даже мухоморов нет.

----------


## Тьма

> Сейчас пытаюсь найти на форуме что-нибудь интересное для себя. Может кто придумает интересный и подходящий для меня способ уйти или просто опишет интересный способ времяпрепровождения в депрессии.


 Ликуй автор, нашлось то, что просто идеально отвечает твоим запросам: суицидальный туризм (советую обратить самое пристальное внимание на Швейцарскую компанию Dignitas)
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC

В будущем, я уверен, эвтаназия для всех желающих станет обычным делом и компании будут конкурировать между собой, предлагая наиболее легкую и приятную смерть.

----------


## Даки

Если деньги есть то я бы отправилась в Италию. Чудесная погода, море, шикарная кухня, а какие бары и развлекательные центры и культура впрочем не плохая. Не обязательно ехать с кем то, можно взять путеводитель и проехаться по интересным местам в одиночку. Развеешься и отдохнешь. 
В деревне тоже не плохо жить. Главное найти чем занять свободное время.

----------


## социопат

Прогулка в подмосковном лесу, особенно после дождя.

----------


## June

> Я бы поехал в Финляндию,хотелось бы посмотреть на северное сияние...


 Ну хорошо, приехал, посмотрел вечером. И что дальше делать?

----------


## Hitorimono

Тай, Паттая. По полной программе можно оторваться как одному (и вполне возможно, что потом уже будешь не один), так и не одному - в общем все на все случаи жизни.

----------


## haircutterr

Если у вас есть денешка  - Бразилия\Куба, если столько нету - Италия\Испания, в Иерусалим еще можно  :Smile: ,
p.s. ну и Швейцария конечно хороша, как можно забыть её . лучше ехать через турфирму, хорошая Малина  http://mymalina.ru , недорогие туры.

----------


## Melissa

Если одиноко - не надо исключить тусовочные места. 
Тибет или Индию попробуй.

----------


## roodme

Да хватает мест где можно не плохо отдохнуть, если грустно, то лучше отправляться в места светлые, море, пляж и все дела. Вообще, рекомендовал бы туры присмотреть, к примеру, здесь можно это сделать. Если хочется просто побродить в красивых местах, то тут выбор ещё больше.

----------


## zmejka

> В будущем, я уверен, эвтаназия для всех желающих станет обычным делом и компании будут конкурировать между собой, предлагая наиболее легкую и приятную смерть.


  с трудом верится (  но было бы очень хорошо  :Smile:

----------


## wwqeqwerre1

June

Экстрим найми двух частных детективов одного тут другого там и найди учительницу английского языка бывшую и ради любопытства встреться с ней

Для модеров смотрите его дневники

----------


## джеки-джек

Тут уже выбирать нужно по тебе.. Из-за своих проблем я отправился и уже путишествую больше чем пол года...
Сколько стран я уже посетил... Веселее всего в тайланде было когда на волкинг стрид вечерком прогуливался =)))
Тай очень интерестная страна но не для размеренного отдыха а для тусовок..собственно если нужно спокоиствие то это испания или кипр тут размеренная спокоиная жизнь.
И если мучает одиночество то 100% тайланд..А если хочеш здоровье поправить то еще загляни в камбоджу.. косячку махни.
И конечно путишествовать лучше с кем то а то тоже оч одиноко когда вечером приходиш в отель а поговорить и не с кем.
И эт повнимательнее а то вдруг леди боя подцепиш =) они ведь такие няшки

----------


## Iceon

Я очень люблю отдыхать на берегу какой-нибудь реки с ночевкой, главное, чтобы была хорошая компания. Я даже палатку себе вот такую купил http://sport.wikimart.ru/tourism/hik...s/brand/Atemi/. Вот наконец-то лето наступило и мы с друзьями будем чаще куда-нибудь выбираться.

----------


## Stivvi

Всем привет. А я бы вам посоветовал отправиться в Сочи . Постоянно там отдыхаю и знаете, от отдыха всегда оставался в восторге. Да и в Лазаревском можно найти отличный отель по более, чем выгодной цене http://www.lazurny.ru/resorts/hotels-list/12/ . Советую рассмотреть такой вариант.

----------

